

Show HN: Like Yahoo Pipes, but works - benblair
https://api.cerrio.com/apps/hogmap/demo.html

======
tmcw
I'm getting a lot of 'permission denied' alerts trying to do anything. Even if
that's the case, typically apps try to volley that into a 'Sign up now!'
instead of the negative.

~~~
kenrikm
Same here, I can't see enough or play with it enough to see if it's useful.
When I try to click I keep getting "permission denied".

~~~
benblair
Ah, yea we disabled the functionality that's not explicitly needed for the
walk-through. As @tmcw suggests, "sign-up to enable this" would be much more
helpful to all concerned than "forbidden". I'll fix that...

~~~
lkrubner
Using Google Chrome 17 on a Mac, I get "Permission Denied" on almost
everything. If I drag "Mapper" or "Joiner" or "SetConverter" onto the main
area, I get "Permission Denied".

My impression is that this app simply does not work. Also, its been 3 hours
since you said you would fix the issue with "Permission Denied" but it is
apparently still a problem.

------
hobonumber1
Probably a good idea to make sure your app works before you bash Yahoo Pipes.
Just my $0.02. :)

~~~
benblair
Ha, most definitely :) Our UI layer is not happy ATM. Hack hack hack...

~~~
mayanksinghal
And Yahoo Pipes had always worked for me, when I used to use it.

------
leoedin
Your intro text runs off my screen (1360x768 laptop, not a really unusual
resolution), and scrolling zooms stuff in and out in the background.

------
neworbit
I don't think I have as much screen real estate as this was designed for, and
I don't tend to browse in full-screen mode. You should consider letting people
use scrollbars. I can't even read the entire splash message.

------
johnnyg
Maybe it works, but I don't know what to do...

That is a solid ton of text, which I read, and I'm still not sure.

I was kinda hoping to see "here's a feed with the top stocks and what twitter
is saying about them" but instead I saw yellow boxes and permission denied.

~~~
benblair
Thanks. You end up creating that feed by the end of the walkthrough, but as
you and several others point out, the payout is way too late. Based on all the
useful feedback here, I'll add a TL;DR and rework it so that the first thing
you see is more along the lines of "here's a feed with the stock prices
attached to tweets" --> "See how it's done...".

------
tluyben2
Maybe you should make a TL;DR how it works; I have not ran into much
applications in my life I couldn't do _anything_ with without rtfm.

------
newobj
I didn't know Pipes didn't work? I thought it was just basically way too
complicated for almost anyone besides a programmer?

------
jond3k
I like the boxes but it desperately needs immediately visible results.

------
mrchess
Making a short video should be essential for something like this.

~~~
benblair
We've got a short video at <http://cerrio.com/>. It's pretty rough, but will
give you a little more context if you're interested.

------
vineet
Looks very interesting, but way too much to read.

------
franze
doesn't work?

------
rprasad
I see what you did there. You made fun of a company that's in the slumps to
promote your own little product. Too bad Yahoo Pipes works, and your product
does not.

So should we say that Yahoo Pipes is like cerrio, but works?

